# Spotmatic on Steroids?



## usayit (Nov 26, 2005)

The latest to add to my pentax collection... ( I haven't even had a chance to clean it up yet and take nicer pictures ).

The Asahiflex IIB might be the oldest camera in my collection but this guy is the largest.  Its huge!  This Pentax 6x7 came with a 90mm f2.8 leaf shutter lens, 200mm f4 lens, downward looking viewfinder and the optional metered prism viewfinder.  Also included in the purchase was a Sunpak 622 Super pro flash and battery pack.  Its definitely showing its age but it is completely operational and works great.  







Next to my user pentax spotmatic for comparison.






I must say, I had a great time shooting with this camera for the first time.  Got a few strange looks from those passing by.


----------



## Mitica100 (Nov 26, 2005)

Sheesh! I thought these were illegal!:lmao:  I mean Steroids.

Nice addition!!!  Can't wait to see some pics.  Congrats!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Nov 26, 2005)

The Pentax 6x7 is a real beast. Lovely camera but it makes a heck of a 'clop' when it goes off.


----------



## usayit (Dec 24, 2005)

Itsa keeper....






The detail capture on such a large negative is so nice!  Its impossible to see the captured detail from a flatbed scan posted in jpeg.  Here's a higher resolution scan of a small area:


----------



## markc (Dec 24, 2005)

Playing with all the really cool medium format cameras that are out there is the one area of using film that I miss. Looks like a great find!


----------



## terri (Dec 24, 2005)

Congrats on the new addition! You're going to get tons of beautiful negatives from this bad boy.


----------

